# Hobo Cartoons



## Kelly campanile (Dec 10, 2015)

Weirdo oogle art by Kelly Campanile.

https://www.facebook.com/KCcampy

http://wereneurotic.tumblr.com/

Art created and inspired by my hitch hiking experiences, squatting, dumb ass punk kids, junkies, whores, junkie whores, rat fink, Robert crumb, stupid oogle assholes, homelessness, stick and poke tattoos, hep C, living in Philly, people who have fucked me over in the punk scene, the punks who stayed true and genuine, years and years of a toxic relationship, finally being free and alive. Everything and anything based off experience.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 10, 2015)

you posted this as an article, instead of a forum post. i've moved it to the appropriate area and fixed it up a bit.


----------



## Kelly campanile (Dec 10, 2015)

Matt Derrick said:


> you posted this as an article, instead of a forum post. i've moved it to the appropriate area and fixed it up a bit.



Cool thanks, still trying to figure things out on here.


----------



## Tude (Dec 10, 2015)

Your artwork is pretty amazing - it's gritty, dark lovely cool art. Tattoo - oh my  Awesome work!.

Went to your website, can you tell


----------

